# Video Shoot with Matt Steele at Autogeek’s Show Car Garage TV Studio



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Video Shoot with Matt Steele at Autogeek's Show Car Garage TV Studio*

In the last year I've had the opportunity to work with some of the guys that are hosts of their own TV shows and it's always a blast. For this new project, Matt Steele, the co-host of *Truck U* on Speed Channel and I made a series of new how-to videos here at our studio in Stuart, Florida.

Here's some pictures of some of the cars in the studio we're working on...



















*All set up for action!*









*Yancy runs two cameras at the same time...*









*Sweeet....*









*Mike and Matt explaining maintenance steps...*


















*Water beading test*









*Getting direction from Yancy...*









*Claying the paint with XMT Speed Clay and Speed Clay Lube...*









*Having fun on the set...*









*Removing the wax...*









*That's Matt Steele on the left and me on the right...*









Next month we'll be shooting some new videos and my guest will be Bruno Massel, the other co-host of Truck U and a Professional Race Car builder/driver.


----------

